# Chicano Park Day 39th Annual Celebration



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

Drove down to Chicano Park in San Diego to kick back with family and friends. I took some pics while there........


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

*---FIN---*


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

orale!!!!!!!! firme pics!


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Apr 25 2009, 11:43 PM~13691233
> *orale!!!!!!!!  firme pics!
> *


Thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Switched-One (Dec 4, 2003)

Gracias... I was just next down the street working all day. Glad it was all good. Again thank you for sharing and thanks to Amigo's for putting out a good show.


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switched-One_@Apr 26 2009, 07:28 AM~13692194
> *Gracias...  I was just next down the street working all day.  Glad it was all good.  Again thank you for sharing and thanks to Amigo's for putting out a good show.
> *


No problem man and yes, Amigos put on a very good show.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

NICE PICS... :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:BERY NICE PICS BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

SOME GOOD PICS HOMIEZZZ//// :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 26 2009, 10:46 AM~13693011
> *NICE PICS... :biggrin:
> *


Thanks man. :biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

A1


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 26 2009, 11:10 AM~13693127
> *:biggrin:BERY NICE PICS BRO  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro. :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice pics HDLowrider and Shadow :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

Looks like everyone had a great time.
Nice pics Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STKN209+Apr 26 2009, 01:00 PM~13693729-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, nice pics Shadow1 and thanks for sharing. Yeah, I think that we all had a great time, Amigos put together a good show and it had a big turn out. The park celebrations had all sorts of shows/dancing/singing going on and lots of booths with food & items for sale. All in all, it was a good day in San Diego.


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Post more pics! looked like it was a good turn out!


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by :biggrin: shadow1_@Apr 26 2009, 02:22 PM~13694124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE (Aug 15, 2006)

post more pics!!!!


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

whats up people it was a good show STRICTLY FAMILY C.C. LA and SD chapters were repping


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JAYS77CAPRICE_@Apr 27 2009, 08:19 AM~13701279
> *post more pics!!!!
> *


I would if I could, digital cameras are nice, but they suck up batteriers QUICK! I had a fully charged set and an extra set of batteries, pero ni asi aguanté. Anybody else have some more pics, throw them up on here or on any other Chicano Park threads. There were alot of rides to see. Thanks Amigos for a great show.


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*SUM FIRME ASS FLICKAS HOMIES.... POST SUMM MORE PIX AND KEEP THIS SHIT GOING... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:*_


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

that was a down show will be back next year fo show i hope the raza that went like my bike la MEXICA . THANKS


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Apr 28 2009, 07:12 AM~13713049
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



WHERE THE BROTHERS PICS HOMIE..........


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE (Aug 15, 2006)

post more pics from the show!!!!!!


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

TECHNIQUES REPPING AT CHICANO PARK!!!


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Apr 28 2009, 03:13 PM~13717225
> *TECHNIQUES REPPING AT CHICANO PARK!!!
> 
> 
> ...



*2 Bad Ass Rides ! ! ! *

post pics of your set up Mario !


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE (Aug 15, 2006)

ANYONE ELSE HAVE ANY PICS TO POST!!!!


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

LATIN PRIDE CC EL PASO TX
CHICANO PARK SAN DIEGO CA


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

MORE PICS OF CHICANO PARK


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN PRIDE CC_@Apr 30 2009, 07:33 PM~13748351
> *LATIN PRIDE CC  EL PASO TX
> CHICANO PARK  SAN DIEGO CA
> *


  El Chuco. I have familia that lives in El Paso & Cd. Juarez, very nice rides man.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Great pics fellas, keep them coming since I missed it this year. nice to see all clean rides that made the show!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE (Aug 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE (Aug 15, 2006)

TTT for a GREAT show!!!!


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

the next event at the park........................










:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice pics!!!


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE (Aug 15, 2006)

Post more pics!!!! 

TTT


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

STREETLOW MAGAZINE


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

WE'LL BE THERE THIS YEAR!


----------



## SOCALJOKER (Dec 3, 2008)




----------

